# 3/10/08 - Six Appointed To Ohio Coastal Resources Advisory Council



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Six Ohio residents of the Lake Erie Watershed were recently appointed to the state's Coastal Resources Advisory Council. Another five residents were reappointed to the board.

More...


----------

